

Ask HN: Need a referral for good lawyer for E-2 visa - iderodonech

We are a modestly funded start-up looking to apply for E-2 visa. Has anyone a good lawyer referral? Thanks!
======
dirkdk
[http://www.minamitamaki.com/practices/immigration/](http://www.minamitamaki.com/practices/immigration/)

They are good and affordable.

See my story at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6168431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6168431)

BTW E2 visa should be one of the easiest to get. Just make sure you have over
$100,000 for investment.

------
pain_perdu
Jeff Goldman will do free consults for startups. He reps all TechStars Boston
companies with immigration concerns. He comes highly recommended.

[http://jeffgoldmanimmigration.com/](http://jeffgoldmanimmigration.com/)

------
ajmm
My lawyer from Polsinelli helped me to get one.

[http://www.polsinelli.com/](http://www.polsinelli.com/)

Tell them that simMachines recommended their services so they will point you
to the right person.

~~~
iderodonech
Thanks! Could you please tell more about the experience? What should be keep
in mind to choose the right lawyer or to work with the lawyer?

~~~
ajmm
Well, I did not pick my lawyer, I got it through Argh Grants (archgrants.org).
The Embassy is the one approving your visa so if they belong to an
Entrepreneur group, that may help making your application more visible.

------
holdenk
Anyone have any experiences with E-1 or NIWs?

------
zoltar92
lawdingo.com

